# whered it go



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

wheres the topic about $4 chassis???


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Ask Hankster,the wizard behind the mask!lmao!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll never figure it out either? its a hobby board? if you must move it move it, but delete it all together???? hmmm


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

i think there should be a general discussion/misolanious


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Strange

Mike


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The poster knows the forum guidelines full well and this alone warrented deleting. Since Commerical For Sale items can only be posted by HobbyTalk Supporters, that also means that he won't even support the very vehicle he is using to make money from and also will not give back any support the very people he is asking money from.

If he won't respect our own guidelines or even offer a token sum (Yeah, I know, 20 bucks will break him.... just ask how much HE wants you to spend on buying things from him) to support our members then why should I respect his blatent violations? Do I sound ticked off? You bet I am.... I have little to no use for such people.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

what about tom lowe hes not a supporter yet he has his own thred deticated to his company


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I will pay the 20 bucks,no big deal,but tell people what it costs and how to do it from time to time instead of yielding instant veto power.
DRAGjet





hankster said:


> The poster knows the forum guidelines full well and this alone warrented deleting. Since Commerical For Sale items can only be posted by HobbyTalk Supporters, that also means that he won't even support the very vehicle he is using to make money from and also will not give back any support the very people he is asking money from.
> 
> If he won't respect our own guidelines or even offer a token sum (Yeah, I know, 20 bucks will break him.... just ask how much HE wants you to spend on buying things from him) to support our members then why should I respect his blatent violations? Do I sound ticked off? You bet I am.... I have little to no use for such people.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Not sure how much more I can make it clear. There are links at the top and bottom of every page to Become a HobbyTalk Supporter. The info is also in the TOS. There is a big notice on top of the Swap forum noting that Businesses must be a HobbyTalk Supporter to post items. If someone doesn't take the time to look a bit for that info or even take the time to write an email asking if it's OK then why should I take the time to email them explaining this to them? I already spend 6+ hours a day on the computer in addition to a full time job, I don't have time to explain everything to those that will not take the initiative to look for the info or ask first.

I am not going to blast all members daily, weekly, monthly, whatever, with reminders to become a HobbyTalk Supporter. It is not a requirement that they do so and no member should feel that they have to become one. If they feel they get enjoyment from the site and that they would like help out, then they can do so. But in no case should they feel obliged to do so. This is why we have Sponsors and Advertisers.

As a business I would never think of just going to another business and setting up a table with advertisement for HobbyTalk or selling items without asking first. I am not sure why people think they can set up shop on my business property without asking or following our pretty simple and clear cut guidelines. An email, that would take less then a minute to write, asking seems to be a resonable expectation.

The AW forum has a sponsor so is being supported by a retailer. If you look in the Diecast area you will see many “branded” forums and none of them are Sponsored by that brands manufacturer. Yes, some “branded” forums are not Sponsored but there is enough general interest in them from members to keep them active and in the future there may or may not be a Sponsor for them. 

I get requests every month to open new forums by companies/retailers that would like to Sponsor that forum. I look to see if it would be a good fit for HobbyTalk before they are opened. Some are added and others are not. I would guess that about 1 in 10 requests for new forums are actually added. Just because a forum would/does have a sponsor is the last thing I look at in opening a forum or keeping one open.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I spend far more time,casting,creating and contributing to my hobby of choice to worry what you do,accept my sponsorship,or kick me off the board.i have little to no time to worry about you and your ever changing rules,like the AW forum not sponsored by AW<?>do what you want.
DRAGjet


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sorry, you are mistaken. The rules have not changed in over a year. Branded forums have been sponsored by retailers for well over 5 years, just ask Bobby, Mac, Fred or any of the others that have done it for that long. If you don't like the rules then no one if forcing you to post here. If you continue to post you will be expected to follow our rules. If you wish to become a Supporter, there are links at the top and bottom of every page.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Hank, quick question...I'm not a commercial business and I doubt seriously I'll ever make a retail sales atempt, can I still pay something and have my organization recognised? We're a small group, and growing thanks to a couple posts on your boards (thanks man), we'd like to "give back" on that level. Of course....in exchange for a better listing if that's possible. What do you think?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Ok,now im a supporter.
DRAGjet


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Pete, While I have not done this on the Slot Car forums, I do open free forums for established RC racing orgs. You can see a list of them here ----> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=234 Officals for each of the orgs visit and post info, rules, get feedback, etc. from racers. There is no cost to the org. as I feel it is a service to our members to be able to get info from them.

Notice that I said established. If your org is just newly formed what I would suggest is you just start a thread in the Races & Events forum letting everyone know about the newly formed org. Once it gets off the ground and gets established then we can talk about getting a forum for it. The only reason I do this is because I have found that about 90% of the orgs. started fold within a year. If it lasts a year then it may be time to get it a more perm. home.

If it's more of a club rather then a true racing org. then I would suggest sticking to a thread in the Race & Events forum. Something like we have here for the RCers ---> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=98 If you would like to become a Supporter that would be great. That would also help out your group as you can then create a custom signature that has info about the group and it would be automatically added to each message you post. You can also add a custom avatar.

DRAGjet, Thank you for your support. By becoming a HobbyTalk Supporter you can, as noted above, add a custom text signature that has info about your products, web site, etc. and it would be added to all your posts. You can also post your items for sale in the Swap and Sale forums.

As a final note: I'm not trying to be a hard ass or a jerk. I've been doing on-line forums in one form or another for 20+ years. Yes, that is before the Internet. I ran a SIG (Special Interest Group) on Delphi which was a nationwide on-line service like CompuServe, Prodogy and AOL was before the Internet. I was also active in a number of local BBSs and FidoNET.

If we allow a few people to post messages in the wrong areas, then others will come along and want to do it. Before long the forums become just a jumbled mess of messages that have little to do with the topic of that forum. While it may seem that isn't likely to happen, you can bet that if I didn't keep a handle on keeping the posts topical, over time it would happen.... I've seen it happen a number times elsewhere.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Hank...I moderate an online gaming forum....have for about 7 years...

I have to say...this bunch here is well behaved as far as internet users go...

People will fight over the silliest things...

At least everyone here has a common interest :thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yeah, overall we have a pretty good bunch of people here. An on-line community can quickly tear itself apart if you allow a few trouble makers do so. I am not calling anyone here a trouble maker - this issue is far from being what I would consider trouble. Yes, I am quick to ban a trouble maker or delete a post (as seen in by this thread) but one thing that does do is to demostrate that unacceptable posts/people will be removed. It tends to keep the roar to a low level.

As a note: Editing or moving a thread just doesn't have the same effect on the poster that a delete does. A flat out delete gets their attention much quicker. While it may tend to upset them a little more in the beginning, the first impression it makes is worth the bit of time that has to be taken later to come to an understanding. A 2nd reason for the delete is when I was told by a person that sells a lot on-line that he will purposely post in the wrong area to get the exposure as he knows that the post will be moved when it is seen by a moderator... those few hours in the wrong area serves it's purpose and causes him no more work. Deleting the thread means they have to do more work as they have to enter the thread again in the correct area. That tends to solve the posting in the wrong areas 

Over the years I've become pretty unforgiving when it comes to being on-line. I've heard it all, been called every name in the book and have been threatened to be sued at least a dozen times. Nothing I hear any more is new. Luckily I have relation that is a lawyer and enjoys sending off C&D letters to those that threaten.  That also helps in me knowing my rights.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Yeah...I'm hip...

BTW...at the risk of sounding like a suck up....thank you for even hosting these boards....I was able to hook up with a local HO group here in Toledo that I never knew existed...one of the guys contacted me from reading my posts here...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey Hank,FWIW......

Ive owned(and still do) own various forums and DLs over the last few years.And I can relate to what you are saying 100%.

Its a funny thing,but Ive noticed that the internet for a lot of people out there is an obsession in regards to posting on internet forums.I see people out there that post all day and all night long,without really ever anything to add to the mix.

Do these people work?????DO they have lives?????
Its almost as if the internet has taken the place of the corner bar for some peopleand the small minded petty BS that goes on in such places.

Ive been using this forum for a few years now.And tho I dont have 40 million posts,I do read here at least once a day.
That being said,imo,this is the BEST run forum out there in regards to HO slotcars.I dont know what goes on in the other sections.
The few fires that start are quickly put out,the group of guys here is second to none,and the OT crap is almost non exsistent.

Good job Mr Hank.I really enjoy this board and what I have learned to it.

And Im really glad to see that Chris is a supporter here now.His work is second to none,and now he can hopefully post his wares here much more often.

Take care,happy new year and all that jazz.......and thanks again......

Mike


----------

